# Connexion MacBook Pro à TV Samsung



## trilu (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour

Je viens de faire l’acquisition d'un TV Samsung UE55H8080SQ, avec cette TV j'ai la possibilité de de faire de la relecture vidéo de mon ordinateur (du moins sur PC) en passant par le réseau WiFi pour autant que les deux appareil soit branché sur le même router ce qui est la cas chez moi.

Mon Mac est le suivant:MacBook Pro (15 pouces, fin 2008) avec OSX Yosemit 10.10.2
Le lien du manuel de ma TV: http://www.samsung.com/ch_fr/support/model/UE55H8080SQXZG

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,

 il n'y aucune question dans ton message.


----------



## trilu (27 Février 2015)

Pardon trop de précipitation ! 

Voilà en faite je ne parvient pas connecter mon MacBook avec ma TV, quand sur ma TV je lance la recherche des appareils connecter au même routeur, elle ne trouve rien.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai lu la doc, pas un mot concernant les Mac...

Pour tester, dans Préférences système / Partage, coche "Partage de fichiers", dans "Dossiers partagés", ajoute ton dossier contenant les vidéos, et dans "Utilisateurs" vérifie qu'il y a "Tous" en Lecture seule.

Ensuite regarde si le Mac est "visible" depuis la télé.

NB : il me parait "normal" que le Mac ne soit pas visible si aucun partage n'est activé.

Page 30 :

_Connexion - Réseau domestique (DLNA)

Vous pouvez afficher et lire sur le téléviseur des fichiers audio, vidéo et photo à partir d'un périphérique mobile. 

11 Connectez le téléviseur et le périphérique mobile au même routeur ou point d'accès. 
Un réseau domestique est configuré dès que les connexions ont été établies.
Un réseau domestique (DLNA) permet de partager du contenu entre le téléviseur, les ordinateurs et les périphériques mobiles connectés au même routeur câblé ou sans fil.

21* Activez le partage de fichiers sur le périphérique mobile*. 
Le contenu partagé du périphérique mobile peut être affiché/lu sur le téléviseur. 
Tant que le partage de fichiers est activé, il se peut que l'accès non autorisé soit possible. Si l'accès aux données n'est pas nécessaire, désactivez le partage de fichiers._


----------



## trilu (27 Février 2015)

Merci beaucoup je vais essayer ça ce soir.


----------



## trilu (28 Février 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai lu la doc, pas un mot concernant les Mac...
> 
> ...



Bon j'ai essayer votre solution mais ça ne fonctionne pas, ma TV me demande d'installer Samsung Smart View sur mon PC mais je ne trouve pas la version pour mac, j'ai trouvé la version pour iPhone que j'ai installer sur mon iPhone et là ça fonctionne bien, j'ai pu le connecter à ma TV, mais pas le Macbook.... et je ne pense pas que cette application permette la relecture vidéo mais seulement le partage de dossier.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2015)

Si tu lis l'anglais, regarde si ceci peut aider : http://www.talkofweb.com/connect-smart-tv-display-wirelessly-with-mac-osx/


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2015)

Regarde aussi (je ne connais pas) : EyeConnect, Serviio.


----------



## trilu (2 Mars 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si tu lis l'anglais, regarde si ceci peut aider : http://www.talkofweb.com/connect-smart-tv-display-wirelessly-with-mac-osx/



Merci pour les conseils, mais je pense que je vais continuer à utiliser mon Apple TV qui elle fonctionne bien pour celà.


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2015)

Le plus simple est _(était)_ bien EyeConnect 1.7 de Elgato, mais l'éditeur ne le vend plus. Perso, j'en ai encore une version et pas de souci depuis mon iMac sous Yosemite vers mes TV Samsung.

Il y a bien une version disponible en ligne sur le site éditeur et fonctionnelle, mais il faut un n° de série.


----------



## trilu (3 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Le plus simple est _(était)_ bien EyeConnect 1.7 de Elgato, mais l'éditeur ne le vend plus. Perso, j'en ai encore une version et pas de souci depuis mon iMac sous Yosemite vers mes TV Samsung.
> 
> Il y a bien une version disponible en ligne sur le site éditeur et fonctionnelle, mais il faut un n° de série.



Je ai lu des commentaires plutôt négatif sur ce programme sur le net, mais bon en même temps ceux qui n’ont pas de problèmes n'écrivent pas.

Si vous connaissaient des programmes similaires, je suis quand même preneur.

Renaud31 me parlais de Serviio ! je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup d'info sur ce programme.


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

trilu a dit:


> Je ai lu des commentaires plutôt négatif sur ce programme sur le net, mais bon en même temps ceux qui n’ont pas de problèmes n'écrivent pas.


C'est mon cas, donc tout va bien avec EyeConnect sous Yosemite et avant avec Mavericks.



trilu a dit:


> Renaud31 me parlais de Serviio ! je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup d'info sur ce programme.


Sur le site officiel, mais c'est en english...
http://www.serviio.org/support
http://www.serviio.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=21

Mais tu peux très bien utiliser Google Translate, petit exemple... http://translate.google.fr/translate?hl=fr&sl=en&tl=fr&u=http://www.serviio.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5


----------



## tabasko (23 Mars 2017)

Hello ! 
Cherchant à me renseigner sur la connexion TV connecté / Macbook je suis tombé sur ce fil de discussion.
J'ai déjà réponse à mes besoins (avec Plex) mais je suis curieux de savoir l'usage que je pourrai avoir avec la télé et l'ordi, via la connextion bluetooth proposée ... Merci


----------

